# A little recreation steam vent



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I have to say, Lake Powell is freaking awesome! I can't believe that last year was my first time visiting this paradise! Just spent 8 days there again with about 20 great friends and their old ladies who are also great friends! 6 labs, 1 bull dog and puddles' sidekick of a teacup poodle. 6 boats, a dozen tents, TONS of booze, great food, chillaxing beach games and hardly any bugs. Wakeboarding, wakeskating, skiing, tubing, my new favorite wakesurfing and swimming all day! What more could anyone ask for???

How about the stinking fisherman to not rally through glass water chasing what might have been a glimmer of a tiny bit of a striper boil!!!!!! Do you know how annoying it is to try to surf around F/Vs?? Boo! I remember someone bringing up a suggestion about "rec" boaters (which in itself is a ridiculous term, unless of course you are being paid to fish we are all "rec" boaters) having to stay 150 ft from shore. I propose fishing boats can't go passed 150 ft out from shore :mrgreen: 

What a great trip though and photos to follow...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I'll grab a commfy chair and some popcorn and sit back and watch the show. The fishermen vs the waterskiers.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha rec boats to fishing boats at Powell.... lets do the math. BTW, wake surfing is nails. 8)


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

All I'm asking is that when I'm fishing, other boats don't come roaring past me. That's common courtesy. And the opposite holds true as well. That lake is big enough that there shouldn't be much conflict.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah and those a -holes that drill their Ice holes right where I want to drive my snowmobile. :mrgreen:


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

You snowmobile on Powell? :wink:


----------

